# Quel est le poids maxi d'images pour envoi par mail ?



## Rollmops (15 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour &#224; tous.   

J'aimerais savoir quel doit &#234;tre dans l'id&#233;al  le *poids moyen  d'une photo *pour envoi par Mail. 
Et quel est le *poids maxi accept&#233; *pour un envoi par mail ?

Exemple concret :  j'ai une s&#233;rie de *20 photos* &#224; envoyer par mail : quelle doit &#234;tre &#224; peu pr&#232;s *le poids moyen  de chacune d'elle* pour qu'un envoi group&#233; dans le logiciel Mail r&#233;ussisse ?

Merci.   

Question corr&#233;lative : &#224; quel endroit du Mac peut-on voir la *vitesse exacte* de connexion internet ?  Je sais que th&#233;oriquement j'ai 4 Mo de haut d&#233;bit (c&#226;ble Noos) mais o&#249; puis-je le v&#233;rifier sur le Mac ?


----------



## Oizo (15 Octobre 2006)

Rollmops a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> J'aimerais savoir quel doit être dans l'idéal  le *poids moyen  d'une photo *pour envoi par Mail.
> Et quel est le *poids maxi accepté *pour un envoi par mail ?
> ...



Tout dépend du fournisseur d'accès d'e-mail que tu utilises. Certains limitent les envois à très peu de Mo et d'autres ne posent aucune limitation. Normalement avec 10 Mo par mail ça devrait bien passer, le mieux est d'envoyer les photos en plusieurs mails.



Rollmops a dit:


> Question corrélative : à quel endroit du Mac peut-on voir la *vitesse exacte* de connexion internet ?  Je sais que théoriquement j'ai 4 Mo de haut débit (câble Noos) mais où puis-je le vérifier sur le Mac ?



Tu peux tester la vitesse de ta connexion Internet à cette adresse :
http://mire.ipadsl.net/


----------



## Rollmops (16 Octobre 2006)

Merci Oizo !


----------



## flotow (16 Octobre 2006)

on t'as repondu ailleur aussi :love:


----------



## pascalformac (16 Octobre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> on t'as repondu ailleur aussi :love:


n'est ce pas?


----------



## da capo (16 Octobre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> n'est ce pas?



flood ?


----------

